# Perte d'achats intégrés



## polop35 (26 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
Je possède, depuis longtemps, l'application "mots fléchés" éditée par la société DIG-DOG. J'ai acheté en in-apps, des grilles pour un montant total de 11,13 .
Or, depuis la dernière mise à jour enfin compatible avec iOS 5, (attendue depuis plusieurs mois), toutes les grilles achetées sont disparues. Impossible de les récupérer.
L'éditeur ne daigne même pas répondre aux mails qu'on lui envoie.
D'après vous, peut-on faire quelque chose, sachant que je possède les preuves d'achats grâce aux factures envoyées par Apple ? Ne s'agit-il pas de vol, dans la mesure où l'on nous enlève ce que l'on a payé ? Peut-on, par exemple, en référer à Apple, ou autre solution... ?
Merci d'avance


----------

